# The tower Falling. People like it! Real people with legs and arms and everything



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Hello everybody!

If you like a slice of sci fi mixed with dark humour then my first ever book maybe the one for you

http://www.amazon.com/The-Tower-Falling-ebook/dp/B0080UM53C/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1336399551&sr=8-5

I loved writing this. I've already started on the follow up book (actually its a three part story). Please try not to be too harsh on me though! It's my first time!

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Roderick-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info. So far I have had just 5 sales in a few days. Is that par for the course for a new author?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Roderick--

You may want to post your questions about sales in the Writers' Café as I have no idea what is a good response or not (I'm not an author).

Note that, per the Welcome Letter in my prior post, you may not make back-to-back posts less than seven days apart.  So, if yours is the last post in the thread, you must wait seven days before posting again.

Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Well so far I've had nearly a dozen sales. Obviously I'm hoping for some more. So please just give it a try. It's also now up on smashwords.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/160613

Give the sample a try if your not sure!


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Well I think this deserves a bump. I really hope some people just give it a chance. I write for people to enjoy themselves. You owe it to yourself!


----------



## bjm319 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd say you're off to a good start, people really love free things so you might try free book thing but maybe its not for everybody, as long as you love writing and what you are writing about, that's all that matters, i love to write my books and love writing so that's what its about


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the nice words. Perhaps I will do a short run of free copies just to get my name out there.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Well seven days have come and gone and still no reviews! Come on people give a new author a break!


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Well another week has past. I would keep begging for some sales/reviews but that does no good. So perhaps I'll indulge in blackmail. Nah....blackmail takes too much effort.

This kind of comedy and more can be yours! Buy my book.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

As part of todays bump I was wondering if someone can answer a question for me. I use smashwords and I notice that while I've only sold one copy through smashwords it lists total downloads as 23. Does that mean that 23 people have downloaded various things like samples of the books?


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

People may accuse me off bumping this topic. To those people I say.....Yes, Yes I have. Still just remember that this book is a far better investment for your time and money than say Cooking with some celebrity or other. They all use Ghost writers anyway and I say its about time we stopped the abuse of spectral beings. Please free these poor souls from their word processors and give generously to the cause of a real life author. Buy my book.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

As part of today's bump I wish to ask a question. Where could I get my book reviewed? I think it could help some with sales but I reallt have no clue how to go about getting it reviewed. With it being a sci fi book of course I would like to target it at sci fi readers but just how do I go about it? I've sold about 25 copies so far and have receive positive thoughts from people but noones put anything up on amazon etc.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Well its time for another bump. The second book is going well and will include the bizarre use of space goats. Imagine goats floating about in space suits. Great big herds of goats in space suits. There's a reasonable explanation for this trust me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

bjm319 said:


> I'd say you're off to a good start, people really love free things so you might try free book thing but maybe its not for everybody, as long as you love writing and what you are writing about, that's all that matters, i love to write my books and love writing so that's what its about


Hey BJM319,
I am planning a free weekend, and saw your post about people loving it. have you tried this? How did you publicise your free weekend if you had one? Any advice?


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

I have also wondered about doing a free weekend. I think I need to get noticed and, perhaps, its a good idea to take a minor financial hit for the long term benefits.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Well another week slides past like a very slick slidey thing. Hope those of you who bought the book are enjoying it. For those who didn't buy it you should be ashamed of yourselves. Just think there are millions of people out there reading the turgid awfulness of 50 shades of grey. You could change this, you dear reader could help reverse the decline in reading standards by purchasing a copy of my piece of literature. Help the world.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Another floats by like a leaf on a stream. Or, if you prefer the more miserable idea, a turd on the sea. This week has been filled with new and exciting ideas for the second book (I'm upto chapter 10. Soon to be eleven). So do yourself a favour, the Olympics are over and everyone is feeling a bit down. Cheer yourself up with a copy of my book. Oh and please review it.


----------



## Radomir Djenadic (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm reading this one at the moment. And I think I reckognize some of the allusions aimed at the world around us. At least I think I do.  I will let you know what I think of it once I'm done (about 30% done so far).


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I do write because I love it. When I started this adventure it was never because I thought I'd make loads of money out of it. I did it because I always wanted to do it.

I've always enjoyed creating odd stories. When I was about ten years old we were told to write a story in school. We had recently been reading the Iron Giant (or the Iron man as its also known). I found the book to be a brilliant piece of writing. I decided to take that story and write something a bit different so I wrote The Iron Teddy. He lived at a local Scrap dealer who was well known. The story revolved around him trying to stop a giant 50 foot television that had come down from space whose intention was to play nothing but Terry Wogans chat show (It was a terrible program) and enslave the human race. So even as a kid I loved taking something and twisting it on its head with a sense of humour.

So yeah. Buy my book. The ten year old version of me would want it!


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Well I hope your still enjoying it Radomir. I'm really enjoying my writing at the moment. Lots of ideas to use. I was going to make the second book shorter than the first but it may very well end up not being so!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

It can be very hard to get reviews. People finish one book, start another, and don't think to go and rate the one they've just read.

Re your Smashwords question, those download counts are for previews.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I had a feeling it was just like you said. I do hope I can be as committed to my writing as you seem to be judging by your sig! That's a lot of books!


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Well I have my first reviews in. Two five star reviews on amazon.com and a four star review on amazon.co.uk. I am a very happy man!


----------



## R.j. Ellis (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll check out the book and give a review


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

R.j. Ellis said:


> I'll check out the book and give a review


Thanks. I really hope you enjoy the book.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Another bump but this time to talk about the second book which is coming along at a good pace (generally about 1000 words a day, sometimes a bit more sometimes a bit less). I should have the book roughly finished by christmas and its going to be a lot bigger than I initially thought. Originally I aimed for about 80-90 thousand words. Currently the book stands at about 50,000 words and I've only begun telling the sub story and I am about a third a way through the main story. I am also concentrating on the characters from the first book as well as introducing some new characters who prove to be vital. All in all it could well trun out to be as log as the first book. Maybe longer!


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Sales have slowed right down. Anyone have some advice to create a spike in sales? Any blogs I should hit up to try and review the book?


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Sounds interesting, I don't read too much sci fi, but I liked Eric Russel's 'Next of Kin', also a wacky sci fi humour book. Regarding book sales, I dunno. I just came off a free promotion, got some downloads, but only sold one since coming off it. Probably worth trying though.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. It's not really "wacky" sci fi as the story does have some depth to it. But it does have the kind of humour you find in my posts.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Well I may as well give this a pre christmas bump. All those people you have bought kindles for and cannot decide what to stick on them? Why not give my book a try. It offers a lot of bang for your buck.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Please don't let the "Not a million bestseller" line put you off. Buy it and enjoy it. You owe it to yourself. Just think 50 shades of grey sold millions and that was a load of crap, my book has sold a lot less and it's bloody awesome! Well maybe not awesome but fun.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

With reviews now rolling in at the stunning rate of three since it was launched I can now confidently say that some people liked it. So please buy my book and become one of those people. Book 2 now has a title (Time for a mess) and is sitting at over 100,00 words with still a fair bit to go. Yes I enjoy writing.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Bumpy time. I'm writing a sequel called "Time for a mess". Trust me the title will make sense. Still you have to buy the first one.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Well it's been a long time since the last update. Currently "Time for a mess" is at 44 chapters and nearly 200,000 words. It's a big beast and will only get bigger but I am, thankfully, nearing the end. Then it's just a matter of editing.....oh god!


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Been reading all the bumps you have posted in this post, interesting reading. I'll add your book to the list as I like science fiction. So keep your spirits high, once your book is out there, its always out there. keep writing and posting on as many boards and places as you can to build up awareness, then you should get sale rolling in. Its a long winded effort.

Shane


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words and encouragement Shane. As you can see I have quite a "british" sense of humour (Yes spell checker that's Humour not Humor). I just really enjoy writing. I do it for about an hour a day (I'm quite regimented in the way I approach it). I could probably do it for more but I tend to have bundles of ideas, write them down and then think about what I've written as the day goes on.  
It's good fun this writing lark!


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

Well it's been a while but things have progressed on the sequel. I'm now at the end of chapter 51 and have about 3 more chapters until the end. Then begins the horror of editing and correcting things as well as ironing out errors (that's quite trick when you essentially have to parallel stories at the same time, one whose ending becomes the beginning to the other story). Still it's good fun and will set up a third. But before I do that I'll go back and correct errors with the first book. What I would give for a proof reader.


----------



## pulsemyne (May 7, 2012)

It's been a long time since I updated this thread. I am now on the very final chapter of my second book (chapter 56). It's weighing in at 250,000 words but will likely increase in size during editing as I tend to find holes or themes I left dangling and expand upon them. I shall be much more thorough with my proof reading on this book and may even redo the first book to correct some grammar errors. Pity I couldn't find someone willing to do it for free but then again it would be a huge amount of work.


----------

